# Photo Artifacts



## DuncanProduction (Jun 29, 2010)

Artifact on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

The linked photo above is an example of an artifact I am seeing on some of my photos (a colored line running horizontally through the bottom third of the shot).  Most of my photos are slides scanned with the Nikon Coolscan V.  However, the line is not on the photos when I scan, or when I edit them. It shows up on images I have not opened for a while. The line appears on several files and is the same size, shape and location on each one.

Is the file getting corrupt on the hard drive (it is on a Mac G5 external drive)?  How do I prevent it and can the file be fixed?  

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Dwig (Jun 29, 2010)

Its definitely data corruption. The question is whether its happening in the scanner during the scan, in the data stream passing between the scanner and the computer's memory, or in the computer during file writing.

Can you see the line in the scanning software's display of the image?


----------



## DuncanProduction (Jun 29, 2010)

The scanner image is perfect.  This happens to files that have been on the hard drive for months or even years.  I often move files from disk to disk, juggling for storage.  I wonder if a file can take only so many moves before it gets corrupt?


----------



## AlexL (Jun 29, 2010)

wow, that is horrible! Wouldn't want that to happen to my photos. How long since you have opened it? Have you tried scanning for bad sectors on the hard drive?


----------

